# 55 Ford Steering box



## PSJ (Sep 20, 2011)

I want to rebuild my steering box on the 55 600 Ford, but my shop manual only shows a break down and rebuild procedure of the optional power steering box. Doesn't make sense, but the standard box has no detail. Does anyone know of a exploded view/part numbers of a standard steering box for this tractor? PJ


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Try going to the *Ford New Holland Online Parts Store* on the internet. Click on "Look up Parts by equipment" button. You'll need to enter your actual model number rather than the 600 series number. Your model number will be defined by one of the following:

620: no PTO, hydraulics, or 3-point hitch
630: no PTO
640: four-speed
650: five-speed
660: five-speed, live PTO 

I expect that the steering boxes are all the same for the above models. After entering your model number, click on "4 cyl. ag. tractor, all purpose (1/55-12/57)".
Then click on "Front Axle & Steering" . Then click on "Standard Steering & Related Parts"

You can print out the parts diagram. They also have a detailed parts list to go with the diagram. MESSICK's offers this same capability to look up parts and they provide prices if the part is available.


----------



## PSJ (Sep 20, 2011)

harry16 said:


> Try going to the *Ford New Holland Online Parts Store* on the internet. Click on "Look up Parts by equipment" button. You'll need to enter your actual model number rather than the 600 series number. Your model number will be defined by one of the following:
> 
> 620: no PTO, hydraulics, or 3-point hitch
> 630: no PTO
> ...


Harry, Thanks for the information. My steering box was illustrated in the steering parts section. Problem is, they no longer supply parts for the 640 steering box, so no exploded view of the box. PJ


----------



## PSJ (Sep 20, 2011)

Well, I just found out that the New Holland site is not showing any parts for the 600 series. They say to go to the nearest dealer. PJ


----------

